# Spade Fish



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

Large schools of spade fish were around the rigs south of ft morgan sat. Sheeps didn't seem to want to take our shrimp this time but the spades sure did. So we caught enough for dinner.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

They are quite good. Just have to get a good sized one to get a good fillet of of them.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice catch!

We absolutely love Spades.
I think they are every bit as good as Flounder.

I usually cook them whole, just gut, scale, wash and season, then cook any way you prefer. I prefer to either grill in a basket or wrap in foil and grill or broil.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

What bait and hook size?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We use small (#4 Owner all purpose bait hooks) and small pieces of shrimp or good cut bait- and chum them up from shallow wrecks in the summer. They can give a pretty good fight!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Think amped up Bream rig.
I like #2 or #4 bait hook on 12-18" of 12# FC and a tiny swivel, with a split shot just big enough to get it down.
Fresh peeled shrimp is good, as are pink shrimp FishBites.
But if you can net a big Cannonball jelly and cut it up, they absolutely love those.


----------



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

We were using my sheepshead hooks, owner #1 mutu lite circle or something like that. 20lb mono and 1/4 lb sinker carolina rigged. Caught a few with no weight. All on shrimp but yeah if you can find some cannon ball jellies they love those. You can make a teaser out of a wire coat hanger and some cannon balls and bring them right to the boat.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Never caught one. I've tried, just assumed you couldn't. I have to give them another look.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

always see a bunch around, but never tried to catch em....that will change!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes- do! They are a fun fight on lite tackle, and good tablefare.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

I wish I had seen this post last year , we had a shit-ton of these fella's around us on a trip last year and we didn't even TRY to catch them...will next time..good info thanks


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

They are good eats. I usually head , gut and scale them. Then score the sides about 3 or 4 times. Broil or bake with butter and lemon, plus spices as desired. Have grilled them on the BGE same way.

The large rib bones makes flaking the meat off pretty easy.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

In the past when a school came around and wouldn't eat, I would rig up some snatch hooks on a rod and snatch them. Great eating whole on the grill


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Pier-Dude said:


>


 
And that is a "mess" of spades! LOL


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

That's easily a fish fry for 2 dozen people, just add fries and hushpuppies.


----------

